# lavrado



## mexiko

Hola

En un acta de nacimiento tengo esté término en la siguiente frase


Dice: ...termo de assento de nacimentos deste oficio, consta que foi *lavrado* no dia....., el assento de nacimento de: ... 


Mi traducción: ... párrfo de registro de nacimientos de esta dependencia consta que fue inscrito el día... el registro de nacimiento de:....

Les agradeceré mucho si me aclararan este término y también si me dijeran si está bien mi traducción

Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"inscrito" me parece bien. Pero "párrafo" por "termo", no.

TERMO para mi está más para documento que para párrafo. Y yo traduciría "oficio" por "notaría".


----------



## mexiko

Gracis WhoSoyEu

Muy bien, pero cuál es la diferencia entre 

Tabelionato, Cartprio y Oficio

Será que son sinónimos. Los tres documentos aparecen en un acta de nacimiento de Brasil

De antemano GRACIAS


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No te sé explicar la diferencia entre ellos aunque con seguridad existe. Si acaso Carfer lee este post puede que nos ayude.


----------



## mexiko

Ok Muchas gracias Ojalá aparezca Carfer

Entrtanto encontré que Cartorio = Archivo. 

Gracias y saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

mexiko said:


> Ok Muchas gracias Ojalá aparezca Carfer
> 
> Entrtanto encontré que Cartorio = Archivo.
> 
> Gracias y saludos


No, perdona, pero no es eso.


----------



## Carfer

Lo siento, pero no lo sé con exactitud. Esos términos no se usan en Portugal con el mismo sentido de en Brasil. Para nosotros, _'cartório_' es sólo la oficina del notario (al que, hace mucho tiempo, mucho más de un siglo, se solía llamar _'tabelião_'). La oficina del registro civil aquí se llama '_Conservatória_'. '_Ofício_', por otra parte, es para nosotros una _carta_ o comunicación oficial de un departamento de la administración pública. Lo que sí es común a Portugal y Brasil es el significado de _'lavrar'_, que significa muy simplemente '_escribir_' en lenguaje notarial, '_termo_', que es el documento, el protocolo, el acta, que es redactada por el notario o registrador dando fe de un hecho (en este caso el acta del registro de nacimiento) y '_assento_' que significa lo mismo que registro ('_assentar_' sigue usándose en portugués con el sentido de tomar nota y eso es, en realidad, lo que hacen los notarios y registradores).
No está mal traducir '_lavrado_' por '_inscrito_', porque _inscribir_ también es sinónimo de _escribir_ aunque en portugués hay un matiz muy pequeñito, porque '_lavrar_' es sólo el simple hecho material de escribir el documento, mientras que '_inscrever_' tiene la acepción más jurídica de registrar el hecho. 
Seguro que habrá otro forero de Brasil que pueda ayudarte.


----------



## mexiko

Carfer:
Muchísimias gracias por tu respuesta. Me ayuda mucho.

¿Que te parecería asentado/a como traducción de lavrada?

Gracias otra vez y saludos


----------



## Carfer

mexiko said:


> ¿Que te parecería asentado/a como traducción de lavrada?


 
Lo siento otra vez, pero no me parece nada, mi español no es fluido que baste como para decir si '_asentado_' es correcto o no. Sin embargo, incluso en portugués _'assente/assentado'_ (la última, la forma regular del particípio, en realidad no suele usarse) no quedaría muy mal en vez de '_lavrado_', aunque, uma vez más, tampoco suele usarse en este tipo de documentos.


----------



## mexiko

Carfer,

una vez más muchas gracias, eres muy amable.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

mexiko said:


> Carfer:
> Muchísimias gracias por tu respuesta. Me ayuda mucho.
> 
> ¿Que te parecería asentado/a como traducción de lavrada?
> 
> Gracias otra vez y saludos


Aunque también mi español no sea perfecto (lejos de eso, por cierto) a mí me parece que "asentado" cabe bien como traducción de "lavrado".


----------



## Mangato

El cartório em Brasil además de las funciones propias de um tabelionato, ejercita las funciones que en España ostentan los Registros Civiles  de la Propiedad


----------



## mexiko

Hola Magnato

Siempre es difícil traducir estos términos que se refieren a instituciones, leyes, etc.Parece que no existen equivalentes exactos porque cada país se ha organizado de diferente manera, pero tu que estás más cerca del portugués y del español, 

¿*te parece que en el caso de la trad. de un acta de nacimiento de Brasil se pueda traducir cartorio como archivo o cómo qué*?


----------



## mexiko

Ups!!! Es Mangato y no Magnato. PERDÓN!!

¿Habrá por ahí alguien más que pueda ayudarme?


----------



## Mangato

Para España el caso de Actas de nacimiento, defunción, matrimonio, divorcio etc., el Cartório equivale al Registro Civil.


----------



## mexiko

Gracias Mangato

Pero en esta acta de nacimeinto dice:

Cartorio do Registro Civil 1°Oficio de esta Comarca (???)

¿Se podría traducir como: Archivo del Registro Civil adscrito al 1er. Tribunal Judicial de esta Región?

Em Priberam dice para Oficio: Cartório de escrivão adscrito a um tribunal judicial. 

¿Qué opinas? (o opinan otros foreros)


----------

